
Our GitHub CLI team changed also the default branch name from master to trunk - edward
https://twitter.com/fatih/status/1270030428619993094
======
haolez
What are the words used as a replacement?

Although I don't know the origin of whitelist and blacklist (i.e. why the good
one is white and the bad one is black), I don't care if someone asks for me to
stop using those terms because they feel offended. Sounds like a small
compromise on my side.

However, I disagree on the master vs slave understanding. Slavery is a concept
that exists without our sociological legacy. We cannot understand our history
without acknowledging slavery. And it's a useful concept to describe the
relationship between systems that behave like a master and a slave.

My 2 cents :)

